
An Electron and Vue.js quick start boilerplate - dargueta
https://github.com/SimulatedGREG/electron-vue
======
jackel27
I've been using this for not that long. It's definitely a must have for you
vue.js lovers who are working with Electron. Developer is constantly fixing
bugs and adding new features.

